# I went hiking today, what i found...



## Leasdraco (Oct 9, 2014)

This is the first wild death adder I have seen. I know they are often seen in the area, browns too, so I was very careful.





[/IMG]

I also came across a pair of diamonds together. Maybe a mated pair?




[/IMG]

And a Beardie 




[/IMG]

I normally see goannas but not today. I also saw one or two big Cunninghams skinks but they were too quick for me.


----------



## -Peter (Oct 9, 2014)

good finds, the cunninghams will be in the exact same spot next time so check out some good spots to get a photo from.


----------



## zack13 (Oct 9, 2014)

Awesome finds. Take me hiking next time haha.


----------



## arevenant (Oct 9, 2014)

Never knew Adder and Diamond regions overlapped, learn something new every day!


----------



## CrazyNut (Nov 22, 2014)

Haha the stance the bearded is in very grumpy and quite funny lol


----------



## Grogshla (Nov 22, 2014)

wow nice stuff


----------



## -Peter (Nov 23, 2014)

Adder and diamond don't so much as overlap. They share habitat from just south of the Victorian border all the way north until no one wants to call them diamonds anymore.


----------



## FriendlyHerpGuy (Nov 23, 2014)

Nice pics dude.


----------



## Leasdraco (Nov 23, 2014)

Cheers


----------



## SteveNT (Dec 17, 2014)

Love the beardie!


----------



## BlueIris (Dec 19, 2014)

Those are some really cool finds! Where did you go herping?


----------



## Leasdraco (Dec 20, 2014)

On the central coast Mt. White area.

Finally got a pic of a little orange-tailed skink.these guys are normally too quick for me.


----------



## Pirateherpss (Jan 6, 2015)

Woah.. What a find, seeing those two diamonds!!


----------

